# Urgent rta - dogs escaped. Jct 10 m6 walsall



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Please share... Crossposting ... URGENT - RTA at Junc 10 M6 WALSALL, vehicle overturned and 2 dogs escaped/ran off. Cavalier King Charles female red/white and Husky Cross, male, 12 weeks old light with grey shadings. Any sightings or information to K9 Search UK please 07988 433 187, owners in hospital


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you know if the dogs have been found.. I bet they were petrified.. xxx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Both have been found http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/124342-urgent-please-crosspost.html


----------

